# Raccoons in walls - been a couple weeks..



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 

First time poster, been lurking for a bit. Great site - very informative. 
Recently bought a new home and took possession a few weeks ago. 

Discovered a family a raccoons were living in the walls - mainly in the soffit above the front porch. With a trapper's help, we've caught a couple raccoons in the past couple weeks. Trapper believes one was about 12 weeks old and the other was the mom. The 12 week old raccoon was caught 10 days ago. Mom was caught this past Sunday. 

I still hear (at least) 1 more raccoon - may be more - but they won't come down. There's only 1 remaining entrance/exit to the house - where a trap has been placed so I know they aren't eating (unless they have food stashed with them). They certainly aren't drinking any water...

Will they come down eventually or should I need to cut an opening in the ceiling in the soffit to get them out?

Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What does the trapper think?

You will be better off removing the creature alive than ending up with a dead one up there---

Can you make it easier for the guy to escape?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Can you put a radio in there without blocking the exit. They hate that


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> What does the trapper think?
> 
> You will be better off removing the creature alive than ending up with a dead one up there---
> 
> Can you make it easier for the guy to escape?


Thanks for the reply. 

Trapper says to just wait... (My first time dealing with raccoons so I'm probably just being impatient.) Eventually, it will come out of survival for water / food

I suppose I could remove the trap that's placed near the last exit/entrance and cover the ground with baby powder to track movement outside. Then, when I'm certain it's out, cover that hole. Only problem is I don't know how many are left and it could get dicey if I cover it with another raccoon(s) still up there. 

Other option is to cut a hole in the soffit ceiling - basically exit only for the raccoon(s). Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

creeper said:


> Can you put a radio in there without blocking the exit. They hate that


Thought about that but in reading up on raccoons, I've heard radio/lights/moth balls/ammonia doesn't work well for raccoons that have lived in a home for a long time... Or, I'd just have to canvas then entire home - walls/attic/crawlspace - with those methods and that could get difficult.

Better than a dead raccoon so I may just do that. We'll see. 

Thing is this home is a fixer upper and we'll be doing lots of construction so I don't mind opening a hole in the soffit ceiling.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Then rip it open---make the place less private---they are smart so move the traps around---the best bait I've found is --peanut butter--marshmallows and pancake syrup---

I've caught 6 in the last 3 months---


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gilliganslin said:


> Thought about that but in reading up on raccoons, I've heard radio/lights/moth balls/ammonia doesn't work well for raccoons that have lived in a home for a long time...


Maybe you heard that, but it is not accurate. Ammonia DOES work. Would you like to live in a hole stinking so bad as concentrated ammonium hydroxide??? heck no!

But, you gotta get the strong stuff, not the cheap $1.50/quart 3% stuff. Go to Ace hardware, and ask for INDUSTRIAL grade (11% or so). No lingering damage/corosion, etc. Find a way to fill up a coffe can with about a quart. It will smell BAD! Be careful!

I did this years ago in attic. A whole family- used that stuff, and they dissappeard in a day!

Goodbye *****.......


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Be careful. My trapper in Central Illinois, by law, had to kill raccoons (he was such a bleeding heart I am not sure he ever did). Their feces can carry a devastating respiratory bacteria that is particularly hard on the young and old. 

Cute as they look they can do a lot of damage to a household pet in about 15 seconds. A neighbor spent a small fortune having a cat sewn back together. 

I should think ammonia would work. One exterminator I used got rid of squirrels I could in no other way with some "Essence of Fox" stuff. It was amazing to watch and it did not bother me or pets. He sprayed it in one corner of the attic and the squirrels were leaping out of their ingress/egress holoes and out the gutters to get away.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Be careful. My trapper in Central Illinois, by law, had to kill raccoons (he was such a bleeding heart I am not sure he ever did). Their feces can carry a devastating respiratory bacteria that is particularly hard on the young and old.
> 
> Cute as they look they can do a lot of damage to a household pet in about 15 seconds. A neighbor spent a small fortune having a cat sewn back together.
> 
> I should think ammonia would work. One exterminator I used got rid of squirrels I could in no other way with some "Essence of Fox" stuff. It was amazing to watch and it did not bother me or pets. He sprayed it in one corner of the attic and the squirrels were leaping out of their ingress/egress holoes and out the gutters to get away.


Right- I heard of fox urine (trapper's supply houses- last I bought it was $12/quart, in the 70's......LOL), but stinks bad. Lingers too. Ammonia evaporates....


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I was at the new house with the trapper yesterday and we found 2 dead raccoons - a cub (maybe 12" length but pretty skinny) and a baby. I assume both died since they had been trapped inside for at least 8 days.


----------

